# Gm Team needed



## quinn (May 13, 2013)

Looking for players to represent The GM forum in a match against the howdidido lads.
It is being played at a cracking course.Details are 

The worcestershire golf club
Friday 19th july
Tee times are between 1pm - 2pm
Price is Â£25 per person with a county card
Price to be confirmed for players without one,shouldnt be much more.


looking to get names down asap so the teetimes can be reserved.

Promises to be good day on a good course.

Could any mods reading this please delete the gm v howdidido post in the arrange a game section as it might get confusing.Thanks


----------



## HDID Kenny (May 13, 2013)

quinn said:



			Looking for players to represent The GM forum in a match against the howdidido lads.
It is being played at a cracking course.Details are 

The worcestershire golf club
Friday 12th july
Tee times are between 1pm - 2pm
Price is Â£25 per person with a county card
Price to be confirmed for players without one,shouldnt be much more.


looking to get names down asap so the teetimes can be reserved.

Promises to be good day on a good course.

Could any mods reading this please delete the gm v howdidido post in the arrange a game section as it might get confusing.Thanks
		
Click to expand...


Think the date has been pushed out to Friday 19th July.


----------



## quinn (May 13, 2013)

HDID Kenny said:



			Think the date has been pushed out to Friday 19th July.
		
Click to expand...

Oops your right cheers....il change it.thanks


----------



## quinn (May 13, 2013)

To get the ball rolling


Quinn

11 places left.


----------



## carling (May 13, 2013)

quinn said:



			To get the ball rolling


Quinn

9 places left.
		
Click to expand...

Chris its 12 a side lol


----------



## quinn (May 13, 2013)

carling said:



			Chris its 12 a side lol
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks.so you mean it was 6-0 last year.thought it was only 5-0


----------



## carling (May 13, 2013)

quinn said:



 Thanks.so you mean it was 6-0 last year.thought it was only 5-0 

Click to expand...

You might be right i cant remember, maybe im getting mixed up with team matches. lol

so how many we going for 10 or 12?? think ive got 6 so far.
ive booked for 12 a side but doesnt matter if its only 10.

it will be a poor show from both forums if we cant make the numbers up!!


----------



## quinn (May 13, 2013)

carling said:



			You might be right i cant remember, maybe im getting mixed up with team matches. lol

so how many we going for 10 or 12?? think ive got 6 so far.
ive booked for 12 a side but doesnt matter if its only 10.

it will be a poor show from both forums if we cant make the numbers up!!
		
Click to expand...

Well that's six more than I've got.keep it at twelve.suprised if we Cant get that many.will give it a couple of weeks and see what happens


----------



## Bigfoot (May 13, 2013)

July 19th on a course just down the road - perfect. I'd like to play please.

I even have a Worcestershire county card.


----------



## quinn (May 13, 2013)

Bigfoot said:



			July 19th on a course just down the road - perfect. I'd like to play please.

I even have a Worcestershire county card.
		
Click to expand...

Not far to travel then your in,that's 2 of us.

Bigfoot 
Quinn

Come on lads few more needed


----------



## Bigfoot (May 13, 2013)

Excellent. Will the sun be here by then ?


----------



## quinn (May 13, 2013)

Bigfoot said:



			Excellent. Will the sun be here by then ?
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully.it was desperate the weekend cold and wet.At least the rains warm in July


----------



## full_throttle (May 14, 2013)

wishing the GM team good luck, unfortunately July is a busy month and the 19th is bang in the middle of a golf week, away at Gainsborough with 7 others from this forum then in Hunstanton for a bit of golf


----------



## Fader (May 14, 2013)

Good Luck to GM hope they serve up HDID after last time, but i'm going to pass as its the old mans birthday that day and its to far for me to travel just for one days golf. If there is a southernly meet up next time put me down though.


----------



## quinn (May 14, 2013)

Come on lads.Chance to represent the forum.Dont be shy get your names down. Â£25 to play a cracking course in good company.


----------



## rickg (May 14, 2013)

I'm out mate.....19th July got the auditors in at work.......


----------



## quinn (May 15, 2013)

rickg said:



			I'm out mate.....19th July got the auditors in at work....... 

Click to expand...

Ok.cheers anyway.not looking good at the minute , not that much interest, would be a shame to have to cancel it.It could have been a regular event.il give it a couple of weeks and see what happens.Good luck with the audit...I hate them


----------



## MKDave (May 15, 2013)

Oh its on my birthday which I have off work and would love to play! however My Mrs has booked something for my birthday on that day I think. Will have a chat when I see her tonight and see if I can play this instead. If I am able too I will be able to bring my old man along MYoung19 and may be able to get 1 or two more if needed. 

I'll be back


----------



## quinn (May 15, 2013)

MKDave said:



			Oh its on my birthday which I have off work and would love to play! however My Mrs has booked something for my birthday on that day I think. Will have a chat when I see her tonight and see if I can play this instead. If I am able too I will be able to bring my old man along MYoung19 and may be able to get 1 or two more if needed. 

I'll be back
		
Click to expand...

Hope you can make it.Can put you and your dad together.


----------



## fundy (May 15, 2013)

quinn said:



			Hope you can make it.Can put you and your dad together.
		
Click to expand...

Probably best you keep em apart 

Sadly date no good for me, is the friday of the Lords Ashes test so I will be down at St Johns Wood (if its raining solid in London and you need 1 at short notice the best I can offer lol)


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 15, 2013)

If there's an imbalance of players,I'm prepared to switch sides to ensure this fixture goes ahead. But I'm sure the names will come forward soon enough.


----------



## quinn (May 15, 2013)

fundy said:



			Probably best you keep em apart 

Sadly date no good for me, is the friday of the Lords Ashes test so I will be down at St Johns Wood (if its raining solid in London and you need 1 at short notice the best I can offer lol)
		
Click to expand...

Cheers fundy.At this rate we will definately need you. enjoy the cricket


----------



## quinn (May 15, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			If there's an imbalance of players,I'm prepared to switch sides to ensure this fixture goes ahead. But I'm sure the names will come forward soon enough.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers wrighty.Hopefully should be ok in a couple of weeks.Thought the lads who played last year would have had another go ? 3 of them cant make it, havent heard from the others.will sort something out whatever happens.


----------



## Region3 (May 16, 2013)

quinn said:



			Cheers wrighty.Hopefully should be ok in a couple of weeks.Thought the lads who played last year would have had another go ? 3 of them cant make it, havent heard from the others.will sort something out whatever happens.
		
Click to expand...

I played last year, but am struggling for holiday this year so can only really play weekends, which I know is probably out of the question for a big meet.


----------



## quinn (May 17, 2013)

MKDave said:



			Oh its on my birthday which I have off work and would love to play! however My Mrs has booked something for my birthday on that day I think. Will have a chat when I see her tonight and see if I can play this instead. If I am able too I will be able to bring my old man along MYoung19 and may be able to get 1 or two more if needed. 

I'll be back
		
Click to expand...

So I take it your mrs said you cant play then


----------



## quinn (May 17, 2013)

Come on lads. Howdidido have nearly got their team together . We've got two so far.poor show if we can't put a team out.


----------



## quinn (May 17, 2013)

Just to remind everyone this is open to anyone on the forum.great way to meet your fellow forumers.good company a few beers after and a bit of golf thrown in.checked the weathet report, its going to be sunny


----------



## MadAdey (May 17, 2013)

Not for me buddy.


----------



## quinn (May 17, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Not for me buddy.
		
Click to expand...

Not for anybody by the response


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 17, 2013)

quinn said:



			Not for anybody by the response 

Click to expand...

It was a good day last time as I remember. Did something happen that I'm not aware of. I thought it was going to become an annual event. Quinny,the Worcestershire is a llovely course, so I think we should still go and organise something else if the numbers don't pick up. Would be a shame to miss out on playing it.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 17, 2013)

the trouble is its fairly short notice and on a weekday. With forewarning I reckon GM could put out an unbeatable team!


----------



## quinn (May 17, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			It was a good day last time as I remember. Did something happen that I'm not aware of. I thought it was going to become an annual event. Quinny,the Worcestershire is a llovely course, so I think we should still go and organise something else if the numbers don't pick up. Would be a shame to miss out on playing it.
		
Click to expand...

Def still up for playing it whatever happens.ive sent an email of to mike at gm to see if he could help with a bit of support this sideThought it would be a regular thing too.i will keep at it for a bit longer and see if we get a few more.Apologies if we dont get enough. Not sure why there isnt more by now.maybe if one of the regulars on here helped out we might get a few more ?


----------



## G1BB0 (May 17, 2013)

quinn, to be regular it needs to be around a certain date each year. I would happily commit but booking holidays this time of year is a nightmare.

Maybe it needs to be something done as an annual or bi annual event and sorted/advertised way beforehand


----------



## quinn (May 17, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			quinn, o be regular it needs to be around a certain date each year. I would happily commit but booking holidays this time of year is a nightmare.

Maybe it needs to be something done as an annual or bi annual event and sorted/advertised way beforehand
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I only posted If it was happening this year.i didnt plan on trying to get a team together.its the first time ive arranged something like this on here.I thought with the good day we had last year it would be an annual event.Its not until july 20th so I would have thought 2 months would be plenty of notice.I know a few took issue with the banter before the game last year.but not sure what else would be putting people off.Think this may be my first and last time at arranging a game.it looks so easy on other posts.cheers gibbo. Will see what happens.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 17, 2013)

its never easy, look at some of the bargains at top courses. Most meets are the same individuals (to an extent). July is a tough time as its summer holiday season.


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 17, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			quinn, to be regular it needs to be around a certain date each year. I would happily commit but booking holidays this time of year is a nightmare.

Maybe it needs to be something done as an annual or bi annual event and sorted/advertised way beforehand
		
Click to expand...

It was 20th August last year, so only a month out from previous meeting. Anyway, still  a while to go.Maybe some of the GM staff might be up for it.


----------



## fundy (May 17, 2013)

It may well just be bad luck that its fallen on a date that a few of those who regularly attend the meets cant make. Its only date stopping me (albeit it would be a bit of a trek) and I expect thats the same for several others. As you say, time for a few more to step forward as yet


----------



## Birchy (May 17, 2013)

The format interests me but its too much of a trek for me, add to that it being on a Friday and it will take me about 3 days to get there


----------



## quinn (May 17, 2013)

Birchy said:



			The format interests me but its too much of a trek for me, add to that it being on a Friday and it will take me about 3 days to get there 

Click to expand...

Let you off then


----------



## Fish (May 17, 2013)

Birchy said:



			The format interests me but its too much of a trek for me, add to that it being on a Friday and it will take me about 3 days to get there 

Click to expand...

You guys don't know there are roads that lead out of the North West, we come to you, about time some of you guys got your skates on


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 17, 2013)

Kenny is coming down from Falkirk.


----------



## quinn (May 17, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			Kenny is coming down from Falkirk.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a great effort.could he take pressley back with him


----------



## HDID Kenny (May 17, 2013)

quinn said:



			Thats a great effort.could he take pressley back with him 

Click to expand...

Lol....


----------



## Birchy (May 17, 2013)

Fish said:



			You guys don't know there are roads that lead out of the North West, we come to you, about time some of you guys got your skates on 

Click to expand...

Ive put the miles in when something fits for me and i feel is worth travelling for mate 

I would rather slit my throat than battle round the M6 on a Friday though. Plus having to book a day off work for the privilege just gives me that cant be bothered mentality


----------



## vkurup (May 18, 2013)

Would have loved to.. but way too far away...  good luck to he GM boys..


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 18, 2013)

He'll do ok Quinny.Won't suffer prima donnas.



quinn said:



			Thats a great effort.could he take pressley back with him 

Click to expand...


----------



## quinn (May 18, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			He'll do ok Quinny.Won't suffer prima donnas.
		
Click to expand...

He wont have any players to mange unless the mess is sorted out.cant really judge him yet.


----------



## quinn (May 18, 2013)

Ive sent an email to mike harris at gm about this.hopefully he might be able to drum up a bit of support. I think hdid lads had shirts provided last time.. Hint


----------



## Bomber69 (May 18, 2013)

quinn said:



			Ive sent an email to mike harris at gm about this.hopefully he might be able to drum up a bit of support. I think hdid lads had shirts provided last time.. Hint 

Click to expand...


I had this pencilled in and was traveling down with Kenny but by the looks of things it's gonna be a moral win for HDID as it seems GM can't get a team together.

I know it's a Friday but maybe you should open it up to some of the Weekend Warriors


----------



## MadAdey (May 18, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			I had this pencilled in and was traveling down with Kenny but by the looks of things it's gonna be a moral win for HDID as it seems GM can't get a team together.

I know it's a Friday but maybe you should open it up to some of the Weekend Warriors

Click to expand...

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I wonder why that GM are struggling to get a team


----------



## Bomber69 (May 18, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I wonder why that GM are struggling to get a team?
		
Click to expand...


Yeh that's what am saying its a week day event so maybe some of the Warriors think they ain't invited, so Quinn should maybe pop on a post saying that they are free to join in........


----------



## G1BB0 (May 18, 2013)

we can't, its not on the weekend


----------



## Bomber69 (May 19, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			we can't, its not on the weekend 

Click to expand...

In order to let the meet progress we are prepared to let anybody play

Even you


----------



## G1BB0 (May 19, 2013)

I did actually look on our leave system but alas its in red, always bloody is when I need an odd day.


----------



## quinn (May 19, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Yeh that's what am saying its a week day event so maybe some of the Warriors think they ain't invited, so Quinn should maybe pop on a post saying that they are free to join in........
		
Click to expand...

I have said that anybody off the forum can play.but just in case "come on weekend warriors get your names down " your forum needs you.ive sent an email to hooters to see if they could provide us with caddies


----------



## Bomber69 (May 19, 2013)

quinn said:



			I have said that anybody off the forum can play.but just in case "come on weekend warriors get your names down " your forum needs you.ive sent an email to hooters to see if they could provide us with caddies 

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## MadAdey (May 19, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Yeh that's what am saying its a week day event so maybe some of the Warriors think they ain't invited, so Quinn should maybe pop on a post saying that they are free to join in........
		
Click to expand...

They are 'weekend warriors' as you like to call them, as they find it difficult to play during the week. I think there are several reasons that it is difficult to find a team:
1: Trying to get days off in peak holiday season at this short notice.
2: People are not keen on tackling the M6 on a Friday afternoon.
3: That course is best part of 2 1/2 to 3 hours away from Woking, Leeds, Manchester, Peterborough, Luton and that is not taking into account the Friday traffic.
4: Not sure how fantastic the course is, but it is not a course that excites me enough to make the long trip.
5: For me to play a 1pm tee off down there I will need to leave at about 8:30am to allow for any traffic and to get some lunch on arrival. By the time we have finished and I get away it is going to be gone 9pm when I get home. I am sure others are in this position.


----------



## Bomber69 (May 19, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			They are 'weekend warriors' as you like to call them, as they find it difficult to play during the week. I think there are several reasons that it is difficult to find a team:
1: Trying to get days off in peak holiday season at this short notice.
2: People are not keen on tackling the M6 on a Friday afternoon.
3: That course is best part of 2 1/2 to 3 hours away from Woking, Leeds, Manchester, Peterborough, Luton and that is not taking into account the Friday traffic.
4: Not sure how fantastic the course is, but it is not a course that excites me enough to make the long trip.
5: For me to play a 1pm tee off down there I will need to leave at about 8:30am to allow for 
any traffic and to get some lunch on arrival. By the time we have finished and I get away it is going to be gone 9pm when I get h
ome. I am sure others are in this position.
		
Click to expand...

I here you and except that its a long way, there are 3 off us travelling from Falkirk and that's about 5-6 hour drive, I have been told that the course is a good one and worth playing so I am willing to travel. However I understand it migh not be everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## vkurup (May 19, 2013)

Remind me.. where is this?  & what date...


----------



## quinn (May 19, 2013)

vkurup said:



			Remind me.. where is this?  & what date...
		
Click to expand...

Its friday 19th july at the worcestshire golf club
Tee time between 1- 2


----------



## louise_a (May 19, 2013)

I would be up for this but its the day before our 36 hole championship, so don't fancy 2 and a half hour drive getting home late at night then having to be up very early next morning for 36 holes.


----------



## vkurup (May 19, 2013)

quinn said:



			Its friday 19th july at the worcestshire golf club
Tee time between 1- 2
		
Click to expand...

A bit of a trek.  Also, playing at my company annual golf event on 15th July at West Hill.  Will be difficult to take 2 days off that week..
For that reason, I am out..


----------



## quinn (May 19, 2013)

1500 views = 2 players.dont be shy get your names down.Its an open invite to anybody.your all welcome to play.we played last year and want this to be a annual event.Would be a shame to have to cancel it due to not being able to get a team out.


----------



## Bigfoot (May 20, 2013)

Come on everyone. There are others around Birmingham and the Midlands on here, It will be a great day.


----------



## carling (May 20, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			the trouble is its fairly short notice and on a weekday. With forewarning I reckon GM could put out an unbeatable team!
		
Click to expand...

Fairly short notice?? it was 2 and a half months away. that aint short notice g1BBO

Not looking too good over on this side lads.

Be great to see a few more names.


----------



## MadAdey (May 20, 2013)

carling said:



			Fairly short notice?? it was 2 and a half months away. that aint short notice g1BBO

Not looking too good over on this side lads.

Be great to see a few more names.
		
Click to expand...

You forget that it is during the school holidays and people have probably already got those dates booked off. I know with my bosses, they are not keen on letting people have the odd day off during those peak holiday periods.


----------



## Fish (May 20, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			You forget that it is during the school holidays and people have probably already got those dates booked off. I know with my bosses, they are not keen on letting people have the odd day off during those peak holiday periods.
		
Click to expand...

They can be as "not keen" as they like, holiday day/s are an entitlement and as long as sufficient notice is given, its tough. I had a lad work for me who took a run of Fridays & Mondays off over a 2 month period, bloody nightmare it was and I couldn't do jack about, even cost me Â£120 to take professional advice.


----------



## carling (May 20, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			They are 'weekend warriors' as you like to call them, as they find it difficult to play during the week. I think there are several reasons that it is difficult to find a team:
1: Trying to get days off in peak holiday season at this short notice.
2: People are not keen on tackling the M6 on a Friday afternoon.
3: That course is best part of 2 1/2 to 3 hours away from Woking, Leeds, Manchester, Peterborough, Luton and that is not taking into account the Friday traff
4: Not sure how fantastic the course is, but it is not a course that excites me enough to make the long trip.
5: For me to play a 1pm tee off down there I will need to leave at about 8:30am to allow for any traffic and to get some lunch on arrival. By the time we have finished and I get away it is going to be gone 9pm when I get home. I am sure others are in this position.[/QUOTE


So you not up for it then adey? thought you might wana get revenge on the little fella they call BOO  ))
And just for the record it is a fine course and well worth making the effort mate, you wouldnt be disapointed.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## quinn (May 20, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			You forget that it is during the school holidays and people have probably already got those dates booked off. I know with my bosses, they are not keen on letting people have the odd day off during those peak holiday periods.
		
Click to expand...

Fair point mate.but we did it in august last year.can understand why lads from last year dont fancy it, but surely we can get twelve from a forum with so many members.its only a friendly knock.


----------



## full_throttle (May 20, 2013)

If it wasn't for my holiday, and the fact 19th July is my wedding anniversary I'd be up for this, just bad timing for me.


----------



## quinn (May 21, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			If it wasn't for my holiday, and the fact 19th July is my wedding anniversary I'd be up for this, just bad timing for me.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe next time then.


----------



## MadAdey (May 21, 2013)

quinn said:



			Fair point mate.but we did it in august last year.can understand why lads from last year dont fancy it, but surely we can get twelve from a forum with so many members.its only a friendly knock.
		
Click to expand...

I think that the location is not really helping either. Taking it all the way over the West side of the M5 looks to be putting a lot of people off. I do not want to stick my nose in too much Quinn, as I have said I am not interested in playing. Have you thought of seeing if people would be more interested if you moved it across the country a bit more.


----------



## quinn (May 21, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			I think that the location is not really helping either. Taking it all the way over the West side of the M5 looks to be putting a lot of people off. I do not want to stick my nose in too much Quinn, as I have said I am not interested in playing. Have you thought of seeing if people would be more interested if you moved it across the country a bit more.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest its not the location.hdid have got lads coming from scotland to play . Thought we'd easily get twelve of us to play. I'll be playing anyway and I think bigfoot is still keen.popped into the course today to have a look and for Â£25 its a bargain.cracking course.and they have carling


----------



## G1BB0 (May 21, 2013)

its short notice for me as june/july august is always booked up on our leave system a year ahead 

the joys of being a number in a big corperation lol. I hope you do get a team and honestly thought there would be a bigger uptake.


----------



## quinn (May 21, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			its short notice for me as june/july august is always booked up on our leave system a year ahead 

the joys of being a number in a big corperkation lol. I hope you do get a team and honestly thought there would be a bigger uptake.
		
Click to expand...

Thought we'd get a team out too.will be thinking of you all on the day, working hard ,when we're playing on a Friday afternoon in glorious sushine


----------



## Bigfoot (May 22, 2013)

Just to confirm - Yes , I am still keen to play.


----------



## quinn (May 22, 2013)

Bigfoot said:



			Just to confirm - Yes , I am still keen to play.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like it's just you and me taking them on.looks a nice course. You'll enjoy it whatever happens


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 23, 2013)

If it's a non goer, then Boo and I v you two for the trophy.


----------



## quinn (May 23, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			If it's a non goer, then Boo and I v you two for the trophy.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan nick. looks like we're going to be stuggling to get a team out nick.il have one last go over the weekend.when is the latest they need to know the numbers by?


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 23, 2013)

quinn said:



			Sounds like a plan nick. looks like we're going to be stuggling to get a team out nick.il have one last go over the weekend.when is the latest they need to know the numbers by?
		
Click to expand...

I hink you'll be ok for a while yet.


----------



## quinn (May 23, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			I hink you'll be ok for a while yet.
		
Click to expand...

If we dont get enough could turn it into a hdid v  whoever  just try and get enough for two teams. it would be a shame for your lads to have nothing to play for


----------



## quinn (May 23, 2013)

Im going to open this up now to gm forumers and their guests so if youve been put off playing because you dont know anybody you can bring a mate with you.come on lads surely we can get a team out.i need some help else the trophy stays with hdid.only need 10 more


----------



## quinn (May 26, 2013)

Bump


----------



## carling (May 28, 2013)

Not looking good for this Quinn?

looks like your lot are not intrested.

Think its best if i cancel the block tee time.

We can still play on that day and time if your up for it?
Im sure nick will be up for a game to make up a 4 ball?


----------



## quinn (May 28, 2013)

carling said:



			Not looking good for this Quinn?

looks like your lot are not intrested.

Think its best if i cancel the block tee time.

We can still play on that day and time if your up for it?
Im sure nick will be up for a game to make up a 4 ball?
		
Click to expand...


Looks like it mate.apologies for messing you about . thought we would have got a team out.I think if certain people on here aren't interested nobody else is.im still up for a game if you are.


----------



## carling (May 28, 2013)

quinn said:



			Looks like it mate.apologies for messing you about . thought we would have got a team out.I think if certain people on here aren't interested nobody else is.im still up for a game if you are.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah for sure im up for a game on that day and time. We just make it a 4 ball me and wrighty v's the GM 2
Shame your lot couldnt get there act together.

Ive sent you a PM


----------



## quinn (May 28, 2013)

carling said:



			Yeah for sure im up for a game on that day and time. We just make it a 4 ball me and wrighty v's the GM 2
Shame your lot couldnt get there act together.

Ive sent you a PM
		
Click to expand...

Bit of a poor show from gm. Look forward to it mate . never played it.looks a cracking course.


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 29, 2013)

carling said:



			Not looking good for this Quinn?

looks like your lot are not intrested.

Think its best if i cancel the block tee time.

We can still play on that day and time if your up for it?
Im sure nick will be up for a game to make up a 4 ball?
		
Click to expand...

To keep the venue going and tradition of playing for the cup.,generously donated by G M  it should be the 2013 match.


----------



## quinn (May 29, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			To keep the venue going and tradition of playing for the cup.,generously donated by G M  it should be the 2013 match.
		
Click to expand...

No pressure then.not heard back from bigfoot yet.but im still on for it.


----------



## Bigfoot (May 29, 2013)

I'm Ok. PM in process of being sent.


----------



## quinn (Jul 18, 2013)

quinn said:



			Just to remind everyone this is open to anyone on the forum.great way to meet your fellow forumers.good company a few beers after and a bit of golf thrown in.checked the weathet report, its going to be sunny 

Click to expand...

If you want me to sort the weather for your golf day let me know .looking forward to friday with bigfoot wrighty and carling.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jul 18, 2013)

Looking forward to the match tomorrow. Only 5 shots between  the fourball, so hopefully a competitive match.



quinn said:



			If you want me to sort the weather for your golf day let me know .looking forward to friday with bigfoot wrighty and carling.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## quinn (Jul 18, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			Looking forward to the match tomorrow. Only 5 shots between  the fourball, so hopefully a competitive match.
		
Click to expand...

Getting there for 1 ish so see you there. 5 shots :O is that all


----------



## Bigfoot (Jul 18, 2013)

Always had faith in my captain to pull some strings. Going to be a great day out.


----------



## quinn (Jul 18, 2013)

Bigfoot said:



			Always had faith in my captain to pull some strings. Going to be a great day out.
		
Click to expand...

Hope the golfs as hot as the weather  see you there for 1 mate


----------



## Bigfoot (Jul 18, 2013)

Looks like shorts weather so sight of my legs should put the opposition off.


----------



## carling (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi guys , looking forward to it, weather looking great, all simular hcps should be a great day
for a close game. Legs? sorry lads but mine will be on show too so be warned. lol


----------



## quinn (Jul 18, 2013)

carling said:



			Hi guys , looking forward to it, weather looking great, all simular hcps should be a great day
for a close game. Legs? sorry lads but mine will be on show too so be warned. lol
		
Click to expand...


It'll be closer than last year


----------



## carling (Jul 18, 2013)

Your not wrong mate, cant see a 6-0 happening tomorrow. it 1-0 or nothing.
lets hope it goes to the wire, lets see who's got the bottle at the end? hehehehe.

it will be good fun whatever the result, and we might even have a pint on it??


----------



## quinn (Jul 18, 2013)

carling said:



			Your not wrong mate, cant see a 6-0 happening tomorrow. it 1-0 or nothing.
lets hope it goes to the wire, lets see who's got the bottle at the end? hehehehe.

it will be good fun whatever the result, and we might even have a pint on it??
		
Click to expand...

It would be rude not to  first pint won't touch the sides.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 19, 2013)

Turns out a friend of my father in law is head green keeper at Worcestershire GC.

Have a great day chaps, you've got the weather for it


----------



## quinn (Jul 19, 2013)

Beezerk said:



			Turns out a friend of my father in law is head green keeper at Worcestershire GC.

Have a great day chaps, you've got the weather for it 

Click to expand...

Tell him the greens were spot on.considering the weather the course was in great nick.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 20, 2013)

Nice one, I'll pass on the message. I think he retires this year so I won't be able to take advantage


----------



## Bigfoot (Jul 20, 2013)

To add my comment - the greens were superb. Course was firm as you would expect at the moment but great condition.


----------

